# Utah Speedcubing



## immortalchaos29 (Jun 18, 2013)

This will be the thread for the BYU Rubik's Cube Speedsolving club. We are brand new and have several members already. Most of us are BYU students but we have some non-students in the club any interested cubers in the area are welcome to join.

The plan is to use this thread for news on club meetings, news and information, potentially have online competitions, and for any local cubers to get in contact with us.

Hope to have you join us!

-Brandon


----------



## curtishousley (Jun 18, 2013)

If it's still going on next summer I will cube it up with you guys, I'm currently in Afghanistan but will be back in Utah next summer. I was kind of curious if there were any other speed cubers in Utah, good to know there is!


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jun 18, 2013)

curtishousley said:


> If it's still going on next summer I will cube it up with you guys, I'm currently in Afghanistan but will be back in Utah next summer. I was kind of curious if there were any other speed cubers in Utah, good to know there is!



Good to hear there is someone else on the forums from the area! Last time we advertised we had a very successful response. Hopefully by the time you get back around there will be more.


----------



## Kapo711 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'm relatively new at cubing. I learned to solve the cube just less than a year ago but my times are already improving. I can't wait to keep learning!


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jun 18, 2013)

Kapo711 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm relatively new at cubing. I learned to solve the cube just less than a year ago but my times are already improving. I can't wait to keep learning!



Welcome! Glad to have you with us. What cube/method do you use?


----------



## SorcererPenguin (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey I'm glad I found some Speedcubing in Utah county, I'm pretty new to this and now i'm learning new methods. I'm aiming to lower my times this summer.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jun 18, 2013)

Kapo711 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm relatively new at cubing. I learned to solve the cube just less than a year ago but my times are already improving. I can't wait to keep learning!





SorcererPenguin said:


> Hey I'm glad I found some Speedcubing in Utah county, I'm pretty new to this and now i'm learning new methods. I'm aiming to lower my times this summer.



Hey guys I'm glad you found us! For you information we have been meeting Thursdays at 7 over the summer on BYU campus. Can either of you make it at that time? Let me know if something else works better.


----------



## pancakesplease (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi there, this is Tyler Kroff. I started cubing around 2006. Haven't been practicing very much but I can get about a 20 second average. (This is sounding a little bit like a group therapy session)

Excited to be part of the club, I look forward to cubing with you guys!


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jun 21, 2013)

pancakesplease said:


> Hi there, this is Tyler Kroff. I started cubing around 2006. Haven't been practicing very much but I can get about a 20 second average. (This is sounding a little bit like a group therapy session)
> 
> Excited to be part of the club, I look forward to cubing with you guys!



Hey Tyler are you still planning on worlds? I was wondering about trying to carpool and of course anyone else in the area that wants to go.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jun 27, 2013)

Just a quick note to inform/remind you all that there will be a club meeting at 7:00 pm tomorrow (Thursday). We will meet in the Wilkinson Center Terrace. PM me if you want to come but need more help finding it. See you guys there.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jul 18, 2013)

Tomorrow we will be having club meeting. It will be held on Friday this week instead of Thursday and we also need to discuss when works best for future meetings (M/W/F). Let me know when's best for you. 

Tomorrow we may be going over some BLD methods as at least a couple people have said they are interested in it already.


----------



## Rubik Cuber (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey, I'm not in college yet and I've been cubing for almost a year. I have around a 40 second 3x3 avg. I would love to come to your club, am I too young? This is the only cubing club I could find in UT. If you know of any clubs for younger cubers in UT please let me know. Bye!


----------



## NiftyTwisty (Jul 2, 2014)

*Utah meetup*

Hi all

Long time lurker, first time poster... 

A couple of us over at reddit.com/r/cubers are arranging a casual meet up to socialize and meet other local cubers. Date time and location are TBD, but likely sometime in the next week or so in Salt Lake City. 

Anyone interested? I'll update this post and the thread at /r/cubers with details as they develop. 

Cheers


----------



## sstutzman (Jul 20, 2014)

*still together*

is the utah speedcubing still together


----------



## Underwatercuber (Mar 14, 2017)

sstutzman said:


> *still together*
> 
> is the utah speedcubing still together


I don't think this is alive anymore


----------



## biscuit (Mar 14, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> I don't think this is alive anymore



FYI, that was posted in 2014. When you open a thread through the search function, check the last posted date.


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 1, 2017)

biscuit said:


> FYI, that was posted in 2014. When you open a thread through the search function, check the last posted date.


I did... that's why when I saw it was in 2014 I asked if this thread was even alive anymore..


----------



## carcass (Feb 13, 2021)

sorry to bump an old thread but is anyone in Utah? like, am I it, or is there another forum user around here?


----------

